# Stumped....weak leggs



## teach_me (Jun 28, 2015)

I have 4 Barredrocks that are about 4 months old. 
About a week ago the rooster wouldnt walk just
Flapped to get where he wanted to go. It's like he
Is just sitting on his hocks. 
Thought maybe just needed a vitamin supplement
....but now a hen is starting the same thing. 

I am at a total loss as what is wrong with them. 
They are on a start and grow non medicated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First thought is Mareks. 

Are the toes curled, do you see any swelling or heat?


----------



## teach_me (Jun 28, 2015)

Toes not curled and no swelling.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fact that you now have two doing it without any other outward signs still has me leaning towards Mareks.


----------

